# Final Courage Test (photo heavy)



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

My heart is broken today......left me way too soon

_*SG Kougar, SchH3, WH, OB3, KKL ~ CD, CGC HOT*_

_His final courage test....._
_April 13, 2001 ~ May 14, 2013_

My special boy ~ so long a journey, so soon to end....

my first photo










enjoying his work!


































such a handsome boy


















































At the Bridge, there are always Cuz's to squeek, dumbbells to chomp to toothpicks, helpers offering a game nice bones to chew...

Join your old friends, Kelsey, Alice, Kyra and brother Cito 

Until we meet again - my heart is broken and filled with your memory...

Kougie......


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He's beautiful, Lee. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am so, so very sorry Lee.....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My heart breaks for you... Run free Handsome Koug


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

RIP, good dog.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

He is beautiful...I'm so sorry for your loss. Even 12 years is just not enough time...


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

We celebrate your life handsome boy.

Hugs to you


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Very sorry Lee.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss. He was such a handsome boy. Run free at the bridge.. :angel:


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

He's stunning. So sorry 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm soo sorry for your loss.
Rest in peace handsome Kougar


----------



## keiko (Dec 4, 2011)

God is a jealous God but at least he's in good hands. Remember good times.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

RIP Kougar . I'm so sorry for your loss Lee, it was obvious how much he was loved :hugs:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry, Lee. What a gorgeous dog he was.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorry for your loss Lee. I know it's never easy.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. Hugs to you.
Sheilah


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

*hugs*


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

A beautiful tribute.


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. RIP Kougar.....


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

That's the tragedy of pets, we know that they will break our heart one day...


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

RIP beautiful doggie

Big hugs Lee


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

He is strikingly handsome my deepest thoughts are with you


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Lee my heart goes out to you. Kougar and Xito two examples of what the breed should be . RIP


----------



## Amelie (May 11, 2013)

RIP. He's such a handsome dog.

Lots of hugs


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*So sorry*

He was a stunner! So sorry for your loss. 

On the other side of the bridge, they gathered in anticipation. 

The word was out. 

One of their best was coming home.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

He was a beautiful testimony to your love and commitment that was returned in spades. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Lee I am so sorry for your loss.. Kougar I know was very special to you. Run free Kougar.. RIP.


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. He was a stunning boy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Thank you all.....

my bengal kitten is looking for him....and it is just so wierd to not having him lying by me - 12 years of having one beside you all the time ...and then they are just gone...it is just ...... hard....

Lee


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  Rest in Peace Handsome boy....


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Lee,

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am sorry. 

It looks like he had a wonderful life. The only thing wrong with these dogs is that they just do not live long enough, no matter how long they live. They worm their way into us and then leave us with a giant hole in our lives. If we don't feel the pain of parting, then there wouldn't have been much to the life they lived with us. The grief we have is a small reflection of the Blessing of their lives with us. 

Run free Kougar!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

What a magnificent dog. I am so very sorry for your loss. Every time we lose one it leaves yet another German Shepherd shaped hole in our hearts. Cherish your memories and know that he will be watching over you from above.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

What a gorgeous dog, he leaves behind a proud legacy. Run free handsome and watch over your mom...
I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

My prayer is for peace from this pain soon...Very sorry for your loss...jan


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Truly sorry for your loss. Beautiful photos of a beautiful dog.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh Lee I am so sorry. Such a tough year for you personally and now to lose your special boy.


----------



## Sprout (Apr 23, 2013)

For those of who have lost a friend/kid, I get it, and am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I am so sorry for you Lee. 

Usually I don't post in these topics because it's too heartbreaking but I am so so sorry for you. Run free, Kougar. 

He was such a stunning, gorgeous and handsome boy.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

so sorry to read this  such a beautiful boy. big hugs to you. lori


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss Lee. RIP gorgeous boy.


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Ohhh, there are few words. I feel for you and send good thoughts your way...


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

I am sorry Lee. It is so hard to lose a friend. Especially a close and special friend.


----------

